# Some cute free patterns



## mkilcoyne (Apr 30, 2012)

Sorry if this has been previously posted. There are some cute patterns here:

http://www.knitandcrochetnow.com/category/show-information-free-patterns/


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

Looks great to me! I know someone will like them. The site looks interesting with all the patterns. It will take a while to take it all in if you check out the seasons.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

i just registered can not get in there


----------



## sslteach (Mar 13, 2012)

I can't get in either!


----------



## ria1 (Jun 15, 2011)

I like the knitted toy its an elephant that turns into a mouse


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks for the link. If it was posted before, I missed it.


----------



## LucieRomarine (Oct 22, 2013)

Thank for this link !


----------

